# Combat Medic Aid Bag



## LoneStarSoldier (Jul 31, 2011)

I'm using a Blackhawk STOMP II Aid Bag right now. It is a great aid bag with plenty of space and has two separate small bags to put inside it or strap on the sides (one with a blue handle and one with a red handle). I don't know if any medics on here have the same setup as me, but if you do what do you use the red-handled and blue-handled bags for. I use the red-handled bag for a holding a couple of IV sets (IV bags, tubing, tegaderms, gauze, alcohol, iodine, needles, etc.) so if I need to give one in a hurry I'm not tearing through my pack looking for it. I use the blue-handled bag for everything Airway (OPAs, Combitube, cricothyroidotomy kit, etc.) I'm curious as to what different units' SOPs are.


----------



## WhiskeyMedic (Jul 31, 2011)

We used that bag in whiskey training at Fort Sam.  Wouldn't mind having one now.  I have a terrible medic bag at my unit right now....


----------



## LoneStarSoldier (Jul 31, 2011)

I did too, more like a satchel from the Vietnam-era. Look online on ebay or craigslist for a decent aidbag. Downside: you have to pay for it (which is why you look for a good price) Upside: It's yours, you don't have to give it back and you can sell it back for around the same price you paid for it.


----------



## guttruck (Jul 31, 2011)

5.11 makes a great bag IMO I have not seen any tac versions of it but you military guys may have a way to get it in a tac version


----------



## LoneStarSoldier (Jul 31, 2011)

Are you talking about the RUSH 72 pack?


----------



## guttruck (Jul 31, 2011)

responder 82 ALS pack


----------



## LoneStarSoldier (Aug 1, 2011)

I saw the Responder 84 ALS pack on their site, i assume it's a more recent version. It looks like a really good pack, it has a lot of the same things their RUSH 72 backpack has, which I was thinking about getting for myself as well.


----------



## 325Medic (Aug 2, 2011)

We (medics in the 82nd. / in the 90's) used the M-5 for medics / M-3 for C.L.S. / fire squad. I also used the M-17 and have one for my own usage.

325.


----------



## Jakekiyo (Aug 22, 2011)

Stomp 2 Bag..........

I like to use the Blue one for airway stuff. It's got handy loops and pockets for scalpels and and tube. The red one (with the foam pad) is handy for medications stored in vials, just take a knife or scalpel and cut out little slots to fit each vial and it's now crush proof.


----------



## Trauma_Junkie (Aug 23, 2011)

LoneStarSoldier said:


> I saw the Responder 84 ALS pack on their site, i assume it's a more recent version. It looks like a really good pack, it has a lot of the same things their RUSH 72 backpack has, which I was thinking about getting for myself as well.



I have a RUSH 72 (black). I used it as a kit for a while. The downside is I'm not the tallest person and it was a bit long for my body build but I still use it for a 72hr SAR gear pack. As for my medical SAR kit I have gone to a shorter pack but the RUSH 72 worked well for a med pack.


----------



## Tom Perroni (Aug 24, 2011)

*My $0.02*

Here is how I use mine.

Blue Bag is for Airway

OPA / NPA / ET Tubes / blades / Forceps

Red Bag is for Trauma & Bleeding

TQ'S / Combat Guaze / Compression Bandages /KURLEX & Ace wraps.


----------



## Afflixion (Aug 25, 2011)

Most units are switching to the London Bridge aid bag now the STOMP II is a bit excessive, it is essentially half the width of the stomp and about 3inches longer. If yyou've ever been in a true leg unit you will greatly appreciate the change.


----------



## Fish (Sep 11, 2011)

5.11 VTAC bag, very organized, very durable. Easy to grab what I need in a hurry. I am not Military so my experience only speaks in Civilian Tactical relms.


----------

